# Rig trip/sunday



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking for 1/2 anglers on Sunday, leaving out of Pensacola late band coming back Monday, trolling/deep dropping/jigging.27ft pursuit,twin yamahas,call m,e at 341 7166,Frenchy


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Hey Frenchy,

There are hundreds of sharks over there...!! You have to get them in quick.


----------



## AeRoSpaceman (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Frenchy.. 

Left you a message. If you are still looking for an angler I can definitely do this trip today. Please let me know. 850-293-9632

Brett L.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Trip got cancelled... sorry everyone, next time!


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

FenderBender said:


> Trip got cancelled... sorry everyone, next time!


Let me know if you get another trip lined up. :thumbsup:


----------

